

How a Radical New Teaching Method Could Unleash a Generation of Geniuses - calder
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/10/free-thinkers/all/

======
read
_" The bottom line is, if you’re not the one who’s controlling your learning,
you’re not going to learn as well"_

